# Modifying Juwel Rekord for external filter?



## Whitebeam (4 Sep 2010)

So now those helpful bods on the Algae page have persuaded me that I need an external filter and those equally helpful types on the filters page have persuaded me to order an Eheim 2026, I need to think of how I modify the top of my Rekord 800 to allow the pipes in and out.

To assist me in my thinking, have any of you modified a Rekord to use an external? If so, please tell me where you cut the holes and how? Even better, would you share a photograph of the finished job?

Peter


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (4 Sep 2010)

I had a rekord 96 and I'm pretty sure there were some cutouts at the back of the hood. I'll just dig through my pics to see if I can find one. I removed the internal filter by using a sharp blade. It was so good to get the filter out of the tank! They take up a lot of room in the tank.

PS I can't find any pics on this laptop, I think they're on my old pc. I'll try to have a look for you though   rekord 96 is what I had - glad you posted flyfisherman  8)


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (4 Sep 2010)

Hi 

my very first tank Jewel Rekord 96 had two elongated hole within the hood - these holes were there to allow the cables from the filter pump and internal heater.

http://www.fishandfins.co.uk/aquarium-s ... #ligh-unit


Regards
Paul.


----------



## Whitebeam (4 Sep 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> my very first tank Jewel Rekord 96 had two elongated hole within the hood - these holes were there to allow the cables from the filter pump and internal heater.



The 800 has a sort of raised slot at the back right where the current wires go in. My current theory is to cut out this raised area and bring the pipes in and out through this hole. I have no idea whether or not this will be big enough, and I guess I won't know until I see what fixtures come with the filter. The removed slot will be about 20mm above the glass level and 85mm long.

Peter


----------

